# putty to repair antlers?



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

I found a nice buck squirrels chewed on couple tines would like to repair .


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Fix-It Sculpt by Aves


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

Bondo works too. Just have to stain it later.


----------

